# Charity works in UAE and Gulf



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

I am searching for an opportunity for charity works sponsorded by my company. Faced a challenge - there are no orphanages, no homeless people, no kids with special needs without parents. Does anyone have experience of donating in sources, that are really in need? If yes, please give me the details. 
P.S. India, Asia, etc are not considered as it's not under our territory. Looking for something in UAE, Oman, Qatar, Bahrain, Kuwait only.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Wherever did you get that information from?? 

There is an orphanage and plenty of people who have next to nothing. Take a look at the book sale thread for starters.

There are lots of organisation here that welcome donations, of food or clothing etc. What is it that your company actually wants to do?

-


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

one of the Charity i know in here are *Al Maktoum Charity* aka *MBRCF* i know they receive donation . you might want to check it out ...

i couldnt find their web site , ill try to find again and let you know .

TC ,


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

M.Sharaf said:


> one of the Charity i know in here are *Al Maktoum Charity* aka *MBRCF* i know they receive donation . you might want to check it out ...
> 
> i couldnt find their web site , ill try to find again and let you know .
> 
> TC ,



Thanks, I will search in google


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Wherever did you get that information from??
> 
> There is an orphanage and plenty of people who have next to nothing. Take a look at the book sale thread for starters.
> 
> ...


I searched through Internet for weeks and didn't manage to find any orphanage. I know there are lots of organizations who welcome donations, my organization welcomes donations from investors too  I am looking for the pooooorest in the region. We want to either donate amount of money or even better build a computer class for example or equip an excersise room, etc
If you could give me a contact of the orphanage I will be appreciated million times


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I searched through Internet for weeks and didn't manage to find any orphanage. I know there are lots of organizations who welcome donations, my organization welcomes donations from investors too  I am looking for the pooooorest in the region. We want to either donate amount of money or even better build a computer class for example or equip an excersise room, etc
> If you could give me a contact of the orphanage I will be appreciated million times


This is the UAE - they don't advertise orphanages! The main one I know of is at Al Wasl Hospital.

As I said earlier, if you want to know about the poorest and most disadvantaged in the UAE, look at the link in my book sale thread.

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> This is the UAE - they don't advertise orphanages! The main one I know of is at Al Wasl Hospital.
> 
> As I said earlier, if you want to know about the poorest and most disadvantaged in the UAE, look at the link in my book sale thread.
> 
> -


Thanks, doing it right now. Didn't know about Al Wasl hospital, I delivered there but never heard of orphanage. I will call them to check.
Thank you again


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It exists.  Like I said it isn't advertised as many are ashamed that such a place has to exist.

You could also try the Al Ihsan charity in Ajman, They help poor single parents mainly.

-


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

dear ,

i found you this link , i hope it could be any use for you , its a general usefull sites , but it contain some charity foundatation and organization in the UAE, 

Dubai | UAE | Dubai Charity Organizations | Non-profit | Writers | Art | Arab Leaders | Health | Resources

i guess you can check it out and contact to see if you can contribute in any thing ..


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

I would imagine that Humanitarian City would be a good place to look as well. 

:: ihc ::


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you all! It's great to know that people in this earth are not indifferent towards poor and homeless.


----------



## dreamingdi (Feb 6, 2010)

suscribe to Dubai humanitarian city volunteer list, google their website


----------

